# running trolling motor off generator?



## mudd_cat23

Is it possible to run a generator off trolling motor of a generator im talking wiring up male end of plug and straight in the generator


----------



## drifterfisher

If the trolling motor is 12 volts and the generator puts out 12 volts then yes you can.If the generator does not have a 12 volt outlet then no you can not.the 120 volts that a generator normally puts out will fry the trolling motor in a half a second,if not quicker.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury

:blink:


----------



## amarcafina

I think you still need a battery, the Amperage output input is not great enough straight from the genie, but the genie can be charging the battery while your running . 
I could be wrong but not often !


----------



## Ocean Master

You are correct about the amperage. You will definately need a battery.


----------



## ATWORK

*Just did it a week ago*

Ok so i just ran my 40 thrust Minn troller strait off my quiet Honda generator for 6 hours strait a week ago with 3 225 watt hologens also running at once.And ran it full trotle into the current Just put a new 80 thrust on today and dont think it will work due to the amp draw?Gonna go tonight and will let u know tomorrow. Honda was a 2000 watt.O and huge boat for a 40 by the way so it was under stress.17ft by 8ft

no battery in loop at all and no battery charger. just strait to the 12v output with 14gauge wires to honda Generator.


----------



## kendive

ATWORK said:


> Ok so i just ran my 40 thrust Minn troller strait off my quiet Honda generator for 6 hours strait a week ago with 3 225 watt hologens also running at once.And ran it full trotle into the current Just put a new 80 thrust on today and dont think it will work due to the amp draw?Gonna go tonight and will let u know tomorrow. Honda was a 2000 watt.O and huge boat for a 40 by the way so it was under stress.17ft by 8ft
> 
> no battery in loop at all and no battery charger. just strait to the 12v output with 14gauge wires to honda Generator.



Just get a Gas Trolling Motor. LOL :laughing:

Do they even sell them... Someone needs a patent that...


----------



## X-Shark

How can you run a TM that can draw as much as 50amp's and the generator only put's out 8amps?

Most folks that do this....Do it a Totally different way, as the above way you would have a good chance of popping the breaker and wearing it out also.


The use of Inventors that are powered off the generator's 110V to supply the recharge to the Batteries is used.

http://bow.fishingcountry.com/forums/showthread.php?21774-converter-question


----------



## Slayerdog

I have a Honda 1000. I use it to push 2-200w 110v bulbs and also have a battery charger plugged into it maintaining my trolling motor battery. I can run all night with no issues on 2 gal of gas. And alot of the trolling is done in heavy Alabama point currents. I dont think my generator pushes enough amps to run the trolling motor. Negative side to plugging the trolling motor into the Generator is if the Generator does not deliver enough amps to the TM it will burn up your TM. Kinda like single phasing on a 3 phase motor


----------



## gadget149

What is the reason someone would'nt have a battery for a trolling motor???
Trolling motor 300.00 plus, battery 65.00. hello, just asking..
:no:


----------



## JonnyT

Sounds like it would be kinda loud.


----------



## trout fisher

isn't it possible to hook the trolling motor batteries up to the boats charging system. When the trolling motor batteries get low, start the boat motor to re-charge them....


----------



## Magnolia Outdoors Guy

Bowfishing & flounder enthusiasts have been powering lights & trolling motors using generators for well over a decade. It is most economical to run 110 lights if using a generator. The only way to power your trolling motor from a generator is to use what is often called a RV Convertor. This device converts the 120VAC voltage into 12VDC. The output amperage of the convertor should be equal to or greater than the maximum draw of the trolling motor. If using a 24V bank of batteries for a 24V trolling motor, then you will need a convertor for each battery. Yes, you should use a battery when using the typical 3 or 4 phase convertor. There is a company that makes a power supply convertor that allows elimination of the battery. There is a long ongoing dispute between power convertor companies and trolling motor companies about why some trolling motor boards end up getting fried. Some blame it on the constant use of the trolling motor exceeding its duty cycle while others blame the shifting phases of the convertor voltage. Iota, WFCX, & Powermax are the three best known manufacturers. Powermax has the bowfishing (supply voltage) model.


----------



## Magnolia Outdoors Guy

By the way, I have both a convertor & generator I can use and a fan with an alternator. The invertor type generator can barely be heard from the front of the boat. No problem talking above the fan at idle or moderate speeds.


----------



## mudskipper

gadget149 said:


> What is the reason someone would'nt have a battery for a trolling motor???
> Trolling motor 300.00 plus, battery 65.00. hello, just asking..
> :no:


because we have boats and not kayaks  most people are running two of the $65 batteries you're referencing (24V) .......guess what happens to batteries when you run a trolling motor on a boat with /current/bunch of drunk guys with pointy gigs.....the batteries die rather quickly.......flounder gigging is usually hours of trolling motor use compared to occasional use with fishing

generally its multiple batteries for the trolling motor, battery/batteries for the lights and battery/batteries for the engine/accessories ......a generator extends the fun of not seeing any flounder for hours and hours along the coast......


----------



## bigtee

drifterfisher said:


> If the trolling motor is 12 volts and the generator puts out 12 volts then yes you can.If the generator does not have a 12 volt outlet then no you can not.the 120 volts that a generator normally puts out will fry the trolling motor in a half a second,if not quicker.


This is correct but in the event you have a 120V AC generator you will just need a driver/converter to convert the power supply to 12V DC or whatever voltage your trolling motor needs.


----------



## Magnolia Outdoors Guy

drifterfisher said:


> If the trolling motor is 12 volts and the generator puts out 12 volts then yes you can. If the generator does not have a 12 volt outlet then no you can not.the 120 volts that a generator normally puts out will fry the trolling motor in a half a second,if not quicker.



Just reread this. Just to be clear, other than some extremely high dollar industrial generators there are not any generators on the market that have a 12V output with enough amperage to do anything more than run a 12V inflator, emergency battery charger, & other dc camping or roadside equipment.

There are 5 practical ways of running a lot of lights on a boat & 4 ways of extending your trolling motor time. Each option has it's pros & cons. Each option requires matching the quantity & power of the equipment with each other.

IMO, the simplest, cheapest, and most foolproof way is to run a 36V trolling motor on the smallest boat you can get away with and using a small invertor generator to run ac lights but I don't believe the homemade generator option has been developed or utilized to the extent it probably deserves. 

AC Lights
AC Generator

DC Lights
1) Butt load of batteries
2) AC Generator paired with RV Convertors
3) Fan with high amperage alternator/s
4) Homemade DC generator using high amperage alternator


----------

